# Convenient Morality



## Riccin (Aug 20, 2009)

So on the way to my job interview this morning, i noticed the check engine light came on in my car.

I had my mom drop me off at school after my interview (felt like i was 16 again!) so she could bring it in while i was in school. 

turns out something really bad is cracked. One guy said it was the engine block, and the other guy said that it was something else. It's still usebale for now, but it will get worse. 

The irony is that i have been driving my moms car around a lot because my car has more trunk space. 

My mother and I fight a lot about this, because when she backs out of the driveway, she pulls out to quickly, and the front of the car smacks onto the pavement. She does this very frequently. I think this is probably what caused the crack. 

I am being told to sell my car, and now i am facing a really big moral dilemma. My family tells me to just sell the car, and not tell anyone its broken, but i feel really horrible about that. I just cant justify lying about something that will cost someone thousands of dollars. It just seems like a really large amount of money to to be dishonest about. 

People always talk about how important it is to be a good person and do the right thing, but then when its inconvenient they throw that all away. I tried to talk with my mom about it, and what i realized was she didn't want to pay me for damaging my car and although she didn't directly say this, she feels less guilty if i get the cars value when i sell it.

Blah. I am so confused. I really need to get a new car, but i just cant justify lying to anyone about something this important. I know everyone does it, but that doesn't make it right.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Do what you know is right even if your mother doesn't offer proper moral guidance.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

Usually, if you had the cash you would trade it in, but it depends; do you feel safe driving the car? If you don't its probably not worth selling it on to someone else.


----------



## Riccin (Aug 20, 2009)

its not really about the cost. I could get a newer car, but i dont WANT to go threw a dealership and have to deal with payments. 

Without the problem my car is worth around 7k which is perfectly fine for getting another decent car.


----------



## InvisibleJim (Jun 30, 2009)

The trade in allows you to get the value back and you know they cant pass it off to someone else without it being rectified; I feel this would remove the moral qualm of having to sell it directly if you feel it isn't safe.


----------



## Riccin (Aug 20, 2009)

yeah your right. I will totally consider that. 

<3 Leet INTJ problem solving skills


----------

